# Been Doing Halloween Shops for our Party since 2008



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

In 2009 we had Bloody Mary's Bar, The Butcher Shop, Potions & Rotten Sweets 





















































And let's not forget Castle Dining


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

In 2010 we had Bloody Mary's Bar, the Butcher Shop & the Potions Shop














Didn't get pictures of Butcher Shop & Potions but did of the cabinets of Curiosities. 





















Oh and how I miss my fireplace!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

2011 Was our 20th Wedding Anniversary
Things continued to expand  We still had our great Bloody Mary's Bar & the Butcher Shop


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Also expanded the Potions Shop 









Didn't post pictures previously, but bathrooms at our house were LABORATORIES


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

2012 I didn't take pictures, the house wasn't decorated due to move & 2013 we didn't have a house so everything was in storage. 

2014 Was a new house and new places to decorate!!
Bloody Mary's Bar got a new look, as did the butcher shop, photo op was added, Madame Faboolous' Shop opened this year as did the Mad Lab, Bethany's Dark Cauldron, Bethany's Bootique, the Vampire Corner & the Witch's Room. The Laboratories upgraded and lots more shops appeared!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

More from 2014
Creepy Nursery also made it's debut this year, along with the creepy babysitter..


































My favorite picture looks down the "alley" with the shop signs hanging outside the shops!








Laboratories


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks great Bethany!!!! 

Thanks so much for posting. I moved into a new house this year (1.5 weeks ago) and I'm starting to think about decorating and a bunch of awesome pictures were just what I wanted to see!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderfully creepy-- all of it! 
If I had a normal hallway in my house, I'd be more than tempted to borrow your idea with the shop signs outside the doors. That was brilliant-- like an old world street.
I should add-- I admire how organized you must be to make all those moves and still get things set up for Halloween. I've been in the same house since I got married (back in the Jurassic...) but I still have trouble remembering where everything is packed away.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Stochey said:


> Looks great Bethany!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting. I moved into a new house this year (1.5 weeks ago) and I'm starting to think about decorating and a bunch of awesome pictures were just what I wanted to see!


Thanks. I still have 2015 & 2016 pictures to post.  
We are getting ready to move again next month! 



ooojen said:


> Wonderfully creepy-- all of it!
> If I had a normal hallway in my house, I'd be more than tempted to borrow your idea with the shop signs outside the doors. That was brilliant-- like an old world street.
> I should add-- I admire how organized you must be to make all those moves and still get things set up for Halloween. I've been in the same house since I got married (back in the Jurassic...) but I still have trouble remembering where everything is packed away.


Thanks! I will miss that hallway but will have 2 Hallways this year since we are moving again next month! I am already planning on where things are going. 
I don't think we couldn't have a party the first year in the present house since we didn't move in until November. 
Not real organized, as for the 2014 party, I'll have to start in July to decorate the new house so I can decide where everything goes!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

More pics to come from the last 2 years.
Really excited because this year things will change again, as we are moving to a new house!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Bethany said:


> In 2010 we had Bloody Mary's Bar, the Butcher Shop & the Potions Shop
> View attachment 407186
> View attachment 407194
> 
> ...


Love it! I'm stealing the eyeball Valentine's candy box idea


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Bethany said:


> 2012 I didn't take pictures, the house wasn't decorated due to move & 2013 we didn't have a house so everything was in storage.
> 
> 2014 Was a new house and new places to decorate!!
> Bloody Mary's Bar got a new look, as did the butcher shop, photo op was added, Madame Faboolous' Shop opened this year as did the Mad Lab, Bethany's Dark Cauldron, Bethany's Bootique, the Vampire Corner & the Witch's Room. The Laboratories upgraded and lots more shops appeared!
> ...


The black light area came out cool! I see a popcorn machine. Good idea~Saki recently bought one for her Market as well.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

punkineater said:


> The black light area came out cool! I see a popcorn machine. Good idea~Saki recently bought one for her Market as well.


Yep that's a commercial popcorn popper. Bought it from friends 4 years ago who were moving to FL and didn't want to move it with them. LOL we moved down with it 6 months later.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

punkineater said:


> Love it! I'm stealing the eyeball Valentine's candy box idea


That was a container from the Ferrero Rocher (those delicious hazelnut/wafer chocolates) Funny how the eyes fitted perfectly. I found the label online somewhere. After having 2 laptops crash, I've lost lots of saved stuff.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh I forgot to mention, for all of the shops that were set up in our Florida house, I made business cards for and for Choice Cuts Chop Shop I also made tri-fold brochures!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Haven't found my pictures from 2015 or 2016.  Had 2 laptops crash & lost everything. Hoping the Husband has pics on his computer.

Decorating & decision for shop locations will begin much earlier this year since we'll be in the new house. Already decided Madame Faboolous' shop will be in the "bar/entertainment room" My ouija board table will be in this room permanently when we make the move. The table will go right in front of the window so we can sit there and watch the sun sets year round.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm back!! 
What a difference moving in makes.  Madame FaBooLous' shop got ousted from the Bar. She now has a very large corner in the great room!
Still a work in progress, but we're getting there. (need to get frames for all the posters on her table). Will be hanging her shop sign from ceiling too.


----------

